# Fishing is simple



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

No matter where or how you go fishing, please CLEAN UP YOUR F$%#*^ MESS.

I have no desire to clean up some tourists stinky bait bags and empty stubbies but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

I don't like finding the community gaff left on the lowest rock ledge and I feel physically ill when I think about the 20 metres of loose fishing line that is left blowing in the wind.

Me, my mates and a lot of the locals here aren't prone to dumping cigarette buts in rocky crevices. I'm glad those blue, green , orange, pink and red ballons weren't condoms but they still left an unwanted message.

We also don't drink Bi-Lo Creamy Soda and have zero respect for mindless fuckwits who believe unused pilchards, garfish and prawns make better burley when they are left to rot in a skanky little rockpool.

Aside from the direct and obvious impact fishing litter has on marine life, this sport is getting harder and harder to justify to greenies and politicians. People who leave fishing waste should be given a big, fat, punch in the head.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done for making a stand! I too feel sick and off when a fishing spot is left with people who are careless about what they leave behind!

I take the stance "well it's not my mess, but I will clean it regardless" as it reflects fishermen as a whole and not individually! as a rule of thumb I always carry a plastic bag, for my mess and that others leave behind! thankfully in the yak I dont have to put up with it!

Some people care, some dont, it's human nature......but we can rest assured that we do care!

Perhaps some hot fishing spots could do with bins though? I tend to fish popular spots, bins in these places might encourage people to do the right thing?

Interested to see how other people feel about this issue?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

well said Dan


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i totally agree, i was pretty annoyed when i went down to my local spot and saw a bag of rubbish hung over a tree as if its a bin and waiting for the council to empty it..... damn no hopers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well said Dan,
You can handle it if the weed is stuffing up your lures, but when it shopping trolleys and plastic bags it really pisses you off. You take your own stuff home and just wonder why everyone can't do the same. Its not at all hard to do.

Cheers Dave


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Universal motto for sea kayakers is "Leave no Trace" should apply equally to fishermen.

Well said Dan.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well said Dan agree totally; have also seen it in the bush while walking so appreciating nature sadly isn't shared by all users of the great outdoors


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

While I completely agree with your message and get equally frustrated by this sort of thing, sounds to me like you're preaching to the choir here. I think it's probably best said in a place like fishnet. I don't know any kayak fisherman doing the wrong thing. :-/


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Happy to pick up other rubbish. Just can't understand why anyone thinks it makes sense to leave any behind


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i concur the thoughtless people who are happy to leave their shit behind is not only unsightly and smelly but also dangerous ie broken bottles, discarded hooks etc. need to lift their act. when i take my boys to the local spot they MUST now wear shoes and we take always take a large bag and gloves to take the filth with us. around my local area it is a real problem with the council taking action about problem spots by having the public report and then going to clean it up. whether this is actually happening i dont know since i rarely fish around town.

watch out anyone trying to walk away leaving their rubbish around when i am there, words are always said....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I find it hard to walk over rubbish in the street let alone at my fav fishing spots.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree with 5thofNovember, you're probably preaching to the converted in this forum. As yak fisherpeople, I think we're right up there with the most environmentally sound fishers around. I, as do probably many of us here, pick up rubbish left by others. I've even gone so far as to bring back to shore lost/disposed of crab pots that I've reeled up from the bottom (albeit accidently). I have a new definition of "mess" after hauling an old rusted, covered in mud, crab pot onto my yak and taking it back to shore hehe.

Not that I don't appreciate your rant. I've said those same words many times over the years


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Amen to that brother :evil:

2 recent examples:

I come across 3 morons smashing glass bottles with stones on the meter and a half wide entrence to a newly created family beach area on lake Macquarie. And get this....they were in their early twenties and one of them had driven a car there which means one would assume that at least one of them would have enough brain cells to wonder if it was the right thing to be doing or not. So I confront them with an incredulous "what the f*%k do you think you are doing? How are my children supposed to walk on this path to the beach"? Response "lighten up mate!"

I hit the rock ledge at Catherine Hill Bay 3 months ago to find 9 guys in their 40s and 50s were packing up to go home after an all nighter. They were taking a haul of fish home but man were they laving alot of shit behind! Bait packets, onion skins, empty coke bottles, orange peel, tangled fishing line and a damn good measure of whatever integrity they had arrived with. Absolutely staggering!!! This on rocks that the water would have no chance of washing away the biodegradable rubbish (not that that should have been left).

Some people just don't get it. I swear, it just doesn't occur to them :evil:

JT


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Gggrrr - One of the few things that makes me truly cranky.

Fishing IS simple: Those who litter ARE simpletons.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Agree Dan

A trip not that long back with my boy's to Clifton Gardens wharf was a great example to my 2 fishing buddies on what not to do.

We were lucky enough to spend the first five minutes of our morning cleaning up the shit left by some other putrid arsehole.

BUT WE REALLY SCOOPED THE POOL

We got to clean up their mess while smelling the piss that they covered the wharf in.

Filthy insects

I do hope however that they got a bag limit of Sydney Bream and they get a good dose of the Sydney Harbour Piscatorial pox

 fishing Russ


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah i was gonna rip a couple of guys a new ass-hole :evil: when i came across them throwing stubbies into the yarra river up near warandyte, this is an area of shallow water and just under the surface big rocks and these fk-knuckle clowns were aiming to smash the bottles on submerged rocks. All this in an area that is frequently frequented by young families whos kids love nothing more than playing in the water and on the rocks.
DikHeads...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

And the other thing is the submarine shopping trolleys around the place, I remember on my first kayak trip ever, the sight of those things, in what otherwise appeared to be almost pristine conditions.

I know, and I hate, those systems, where you have to pay a deposit, or put a coin in the slot to get a shopping trolley, but hell, I guess it really has to be that way. The trolleys are worth a couple of hundred dollars apiece, so you can understand that the owners would like to get them back.

Some of these idiots must seriously think shopping trolleys are free, just who the hell do they think picks up the tab? Even to pay someone to go around and collect them from the streets costs, and costs.

Im waffling, Im out of here!

Cheers all Andybear :x


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmmm, touchy 1 Occy. I LOVE my DOG. 
scraggy - NOT
smelly - NOT
unkept - NOT
overweight - NOT
ugly - Uhhh not sure how he looks to other dogs but i reckon he'd rate as doggie-andsome.

I walk my dog EVERY day and carry a bag for his shit etc ... BUT ... there have been occasions where ive been out and not had a bag and theres a big steamy pile of :evil: ...

i guess this makes me a lazy pathetic stinky feral unkept overweight ugly stupid gnat ???
Sounds a bit harsh i think :shock:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

A little while ago I managed to gather together 15 like minded souls, all fishos (Canoodle was one just for the record) and we did a clean up around the shore line and banks at North Pine dam at McGavins Veiw. Whilst we got the place pretty spotless a week later and I was back to filling a shopping bag with other peoples crap to take back up to the bins. It fair dinkum gives me the shits. :evil:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Here, we're fighting hard all the time to keep the place rubbish free. I'm the volunteer coordinator of a council-funded river patrol (4 metre tinny) and our main volunteer job is to look after the Noosa River. Most of the volunteers are over 60, some dedicated fishos and all are passionate about 'our' river. Several of them are also keen yakkers.

We also have FLRB (Fishing Line Recovery Bins) which we clean out. They are placed at shore-fishing spots by the Noosa Council and usually attract quite a bit of used fishing line plus an assortment of other rubbish.

Another thing we do is hand out personal ash trays to smoking fishos we see during our patrols. They are plastic and stainless steel devices small enough to fit inside a closed fist and large enough to contain all of the butts during a day's fishing. They are re-usable and our aim is to discourage people from throwing their butts into our beloved river.

So there are ways to fight it, but it usually takes dedicated volunteers backed financially by local authorities.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

HIJAK RESPONSE Occy!

Excrement isn't just reserved for dogs and thier owners.

When I see young Junior taking a slippery dump while mummy is holding his arms up at the beach, I think it's bloody revolting.

If Mummy opened her eyes she'd spot the real dunny block a few metres away in the foreshore park.

What's worse, Mummy then kicks some sand on top of it and walks back to the family with a great big smile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

After a so called freind of mine blabbed on another forum about a few spots there has been a high increase in activity in all of the 3 areas he mentioned, the usual tourists and swimmers are there but I've never seen so many fishos flogging this delicate fishery to death.

However the majority of the rubbish, broken beer bottles, bait tins & packets is sadly not left behind by the swimmers, it's the fishos leaving their crap everywhere.

I'm sick of it yet the "lump head" who opened his big trap refuses to acknowledge he might have actually had something to do with the increase in fisho's, he also doesnt fish the area as his preffered area is a different system all together for targeting carp.

What annoys me most is the fact the guy has never been able to catch a decent native gets spoon fed info and areas from someone in the know, then goes and gives advise & locations on native fish as tho he is an expert.

Most cod fishos I bump into lately have been saying the swimmers seem to be getting their act together, it's the fisho's leaving the crap behind.

As usual a few idiots are stuffing it up for the rest of us.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I agree with all of your sentiments and use to be amazed at these dudes who can carry in a full slab of stubbies and a couple of slabs of pillies to fish Avoca or somewhere similar but didn't have the strength to carry out the empty packaging when it weighs a fraction of its original weight. Can we please watch the language however as we do have under aged members and guests. If you want to express yourself strongly, f##k works just as well as the real thing and is less offensive to some members.

P.S Occy, dogs totally rock. It is their stupid owners that need their faces rubbed in any dog crap left behind in public places. As requested, here is a photo of my old crazy Kelpie bitch Sam getting ready to chase some Atlantics. Notice how she was being a good dog and wearing her PFD.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hmm just got back from my local spot at west lakes, and managed to fish out a shopping bag, a 2minute noodle packet and a miscellaneous something. westlakes is fronted by adelaides wealthier end, and its a shame to see it like this.

actually, they were the only things i could tempt with my new sp's, practice never hurt!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

fair dinkum Occy, no offence taken whatsoever ... i was just stirring up the pot :wink: .
But you wouldnt believe what happened this morning when i went out for a fish. Very appropriate  for this very topic.
This is bloomin disgraceful but im gonna tell it how it is. 

Ok here goes....

Got out on the water about 5.15am this morning ... absolutly gorgeous conditions.... had paddled maybe a km out when, oh no, oh yeah i hear you say... gotta take a BOG :shock:. Now what the hell are you supposed to do in this situation, ive paddled 20 minutes STRAIGHT out of the beach and ive got a wetsuit so theres no "hanging over the side action" :twisted: and this is seriously pushing to get out(almost praire-dogging it)(dont ask if ya dont get :lol: )...
F%#kS*%tbugger. Well there was nothing for it.gotta go back in.

so anyway im paddling back in and ive got this hilliarious vision of myself digging a hole and taking the dump and then Occy coming along and giving me a BLAST.

I guess it really was a "had-to-be-there kinda thing but geez Occy i was almost in tears thinking the numerous scenerios ...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

smurfy, nothing worse than a PE (poo-emergency) when you're out in the yak!

And I second (third?) everyones comments about lazy, filthy dirty, rubbish leavin' mongrels that come and visit an area (99% of the time they don't live near it) and leave all their CRAP behind.

oh, yeah, I hate dogs crappin on my lawn too (although I am a doggie person).

oh, and don't get me started about blokes that fish in my local estuary from every wharf and sandbar and take every friggin tiny fish that they catch home with them. I'm talking 10cm long bream, whiting, flatties. and the others that come in groups of 20 or 30 and spend all day pumping nippers and putting them into industrial sized bins which they then carry back to their clapped out shitbox cars, (after they've left a crapload of rubbish on the sandbar)

grrrrrr, :evil: :x

end of rant :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess there are times, when "cat"sanitation is the only option, I guess here though we are rightly down on those lazy buggers, who can never do the right thing. One point in particular is that a lot of the stuff that ends up on the beach and in the sea, has washed through storm water drains, and blown in. So people should be more aware, that stuff (lost) a few kilometres inshore, could easily end up in a dolphins breather, or strangling a turtle.

It is plain to see that most people on this forum, are keen to do the right thing!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

